# What's the classical music theme tune to your life?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What ~30 to ~60 second snippet of classical music represents your life as a theme tune? If your life was a TV show, what classical music would be the opening credits?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> If your life was a TV show


Too depressing to even think of.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dim7 said:


> Too depressing to even think of.


Yeah, I prefer the dogen channel


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Too depressing to even think of.


Hear hear :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What ~30 to ~60 second snippet of classical music represents your life as a theme tune? If your life was a TV show, what classical music would be the opening credits?


Bach's popular Badinerie piece from suite no.2 for flute and chamber strings.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The opening to Bruckner's 4th symphony. The continuous horn call seems to reflect my experience; either it's a call to something deeper, into something which appears frightening, or just to step up into what I'm already in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yeah, I prefer the dogen channel


Yeah it's 24/7 partytime.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Probably a prelude from Bach's WTC - like waking up in the morning and putting your head in a sink of cold water and then facing the day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

The first thirty seconds of the first cut (_Trees of Green_) from _What a Wonderful World_ by Jérôme Noetinger & eRikm would do nicely for me.

http://www.allmusic.com/album/what-a-wonderful-world-mw0000694703#no-js

(You're welcome. Took me ten precious minutes to find this. 'Course, I was listening to my copy of it whilst doing so it was OK. Why, I'm still doing it!)


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice thread.

It's difficult to choose.
One good pick for me would be the beginning of Schubert's Fantasy in C, for violin and piano D.934.





Or the part that starts at 6'15 in this video of Schnittke's Viola Concerto


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm...I have no idea. Maybe the beginning of the 4th movement from Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony or maybe Strauss Sr.'s Radetzky March...it would probably depend on the day.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What springs to mind is Purcell's Rondo from Abdelazar - reminds me of my York childhood as it was one of the pieces I played in the junior York Schools Strings Orchestra, plus the earnestness of it, and its dance-y quality & sense of history & decorum - it's very *me*. 





On the other hand, my Scottish (more playful) half fancies Oswald's Hawthorn Sonata:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Maybe the Musette movement from Schoenberg's Piano Suite. It has the right mix of quiet seriousness, playful half-ironic humor, and a slight amount of questioning angst.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I should probably pick something by Schnittke, since he's often into just about everything all at once.That seems to describe a generalist


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

This thread reminds me of when I attended a meeting to discuss music to be played at a university graduation ceremony. My suggestion - _Rite of Spring_


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

may be coda from finale of 4th symphony Bruckner. 

But if I'm up to something new , kinda second half of me ( :lol:like Janus, similar with Poulenc personality) then it's the very beginning of Don Juan by R. Strauss.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Becca said:


> My suggestion - _Rite of Spring_


Doesn't that mean that you have to dance yourself to death?  Er, well, I guess that's what we're all doing, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think this is an apt theme song for my life in the past couple weeks






Not relaxing, mind you, but very boring and stagnant. Just like this music.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Bach's Cello Suite 5 IV. Sarabande


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Childhood: Ravel - Le jardin féerique; Ravel - Piano Concerto in G (third movement).

Adolescence: Hoquetus: In Seculum

Young adult, i.e., now (upper half of 20s): Ravel - Oiseaux tristes; Boulez - Piano Sonata no.2 mvt.1; Bach - Art of fugue - Contrapunctus 4; Ligeti - Automne à Varsovie; Ligeti - Piano Concerto, second movement and fourth movement; John Cage - Seven2; Francis Dhomont - Lettre de Sarajevo


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

This piece ,In te Domini Speravi from Josquin Desprez


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The opening moments of Crumb's _Black Angels_.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

The Little Fugue in G - Bach


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

traverso said:


> This piece ,In te Domini Speravi from Josquin Desprez


I love this piece, it's long been one of my all-time favorites. Good choice.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

It is Bach's world, I am just living in it - along with many other people.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Sabre Dance by Khachaturian


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

This was a tough one to answer, but I guess I'm at a point in my life where I have more ready to take on the future than before. So I picked the last Knee Play from Glass' Einstein on the Beach






The music just makes me feel at peace


----------



## Didnasker (Nov 17, 2015)

Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This great melody,


----------



## Didnasker (Nov 17, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> This great melody,


Concur -- Exceptional! If only my life could be represented by this piece!!!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Something by Brahms, because he clings onto the old world while the contemporary world around him changes.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Didnasker said:


> Concur -- Exceptional! If only my life could be represented by this piece!!!


There is an elegance in that melody and variation that makes it pure music that speaks to all. Hallmark of truly great pieces.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> There is an elegance in that melody and variation that makes it pure music that speaks to all. Hallmark of truly great pieces.


I wish my life was like that!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sometimes, in moments of grandiosity, I like to think that Sibelius' _Lemminkäinen's Homecoming_, from the Four Legends from the Kalevala, represents my life--my own _Ein Heldenleben_. Alas, not quite so.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Sometimes, in moments of grandiosity, I like to think that Sibelius' _Lemminkäinen's Homecoming_, from the Four Legends from the Kalevala, represents my life--my own _Ein Heldenleben_. Alas, not quite so.


Yeah, I feel your pain. My first instinct was Beethoven's 9th!! Sibelius' 5th!! But in all honesty it's probably just one of Scelsi's one-note pieces.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

There are the moments in life, which you play your play your part. Then in the distance other people hear the grand architecture of the piece, created by all of the parts. If one is lucky, both are good, but in different ways.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The chorus in the Ballad of Sweeney Todd (not classical but whatever) would be a great theme tune to my life.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Bet you didn't see that coming.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ You must have a very turbulent love life.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ You must have a very turbulent love life.


Oh, you have _no_ idea!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Theme tune to my love life: 4'33''


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Well I'm a rather calm and subtle person that tends to sit back and do more listening than talking, so I would say something like the Andante of Haydn's "The Clock." However, when I disagree about something I'm not one to sit back. I'll cause a commotion if it's something I'm passionate about, so it would have to be the entire movement with the sudden forte interruptions and all, not just a piece of it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What ~30 to ~60 second snippet of classical music represents your life as a theme tune? If your life was a TV show, what classical music would be the opening credits?


My life may deserve no more than a 30-second snippet from the perspective of the cosmos, but if I saw it that way I wouldn't even get to hear the horns enter at the beginning of _Das Rheingold_. I'm a megalomaniac. My theme tune is the entire _Ring of the Nibelung,_ and that's the TV show too. Take that, cosmos.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

The main theme of chpins sonata no2. Lol.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I remember saying a while ago about how Wagner is a soundtrack to my life. But if I were to choose a single piece of music, I believe the one that best represents my life at the present time is this:






Variations on a theme by Joseph Haydn. And just which theme it is out of all that Haydn ever composed - anyone who knows me all of five minutes knows that


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a very interesting piece of music to represent your current journey in life.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Fine, delicate yet strong, passion without sloppiness or hysteria, subtle yet clear and accessible:






Not, perhaps, who I am, but who I strive to be.


----------



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

Mahler 1. With the Blumie.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Mahler 6th, last movement. Or Yakety Sax. Either one.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Today I am in a big rush to get things done, so this piece describes me, first movement.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The opening to Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1


----------

